# Beaver Oil



## nydigger (Oct 23, 2010)

So I have this bottle embossed with Beaver Oil. I am sure it is some kind of medicine but thats about it. Any info on age, product or value would be greatly appreciated. Here are some pictures...


----------



## nydigger (Oct 23, 2010)

pic 2


----------



## nydigger (Oct 23, 2010)

pic 3


----------



## botlguy (Oct 23, 2010)

Style of bottle puts it in the 1890 - 1910 era and I suspect it was some sort of lubricant rather than medicine but don't know for sure. If I were buying (which I'm not) I would pay $20.00 for it as a novelty.


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh crap laughter fever! I have no idea how rare it is or how much it's worth, but I would certainly buy one if I found it. LOL! Is it made from the oil of Beavers, or is it oil for your Beaver. I would doubt that a beaver would enjoy having beaver oil poured down it's throat. LOL! I'm a sick monkey and would have a ball with one of these. Honey grab me the beaver oil. I got a million of them, because I'm a sick little monkey. Great bottle!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 24, 2010)

I had one around here somewhere....dug it years back,...I'll see if I still have it,...I always figured it was for waterproofing boots, or maybe a trapping scent?


----------



## nydigger (Oct 24, 2010)

Is this what they used before K-Y? [] ...The only thing I have found was associated with a Dr Jones. The beaver oil came in a bottle like this and the liniment came in another.....and yes it was beaver liniment. Thats the only info I have found. Thanks for the help


----------



## nydigger (Oct 24, 2010)

How did he get beaver oil any way? Did he go around squeezing beavers?...Doesn't that put a funny image in your head? lol


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 24, 2010)

Stop you're killin me! LOL!


----------



## photolitherland (Oct 24, 2010)

Nice beaver.


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Oct 24, 2010)

.


----------



## NANCYB (Oct 24, 2010)

I got this from my friends website,   BEAVER OIL
 CHARLES EDMUND JONES, M.D., 
 Albany, N. Y.
 Dr. Jones was elected a member of the Institute in 1874 at its session held at Niagara Falls. He was a member of the Bureau of Sanitary Science in the years 1867-68. Dr. Jones was the only son of our late colleague., Dr. E. Darwin and Sarah Jane (Phelps) Jones, and was born at Albany, N. Y., Feb. 15, 1849. After graduating from the Boys' Academy in Albany in 1866, he entered Hope College at Holland City, Mich., where he graduated, receiving the degree of Master of Art in 1873. He studied medicine with his father, and graduated from the Albany Medical College in 1873, and afterward took a Post Graduate course at the New York Homoeopathic College, spent the year 1875 in Europe, the greater part of the time at the Vienna General Hospital, and returning to Albany, entered his father's office. 
 He was a member of the Albany County Homoeopathic Medical Society, and its President 1885-88-89. He was also a member of the New York State Homoeopathic Medical Society, and its President in 1895. He died December I, 1899.


----------



## glass man (Oct 24, 2010)

I HAD THE LINIMENT WITH THE CONTENTS STILL IN IT....SMELLED GOOD!![&:] JAMIE


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 24, 2010)

[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## Wangan (Oct 24, 2010)

I bet it tasted good![8D]


----------



## nydigger (Oct 25, 2010)

Probably tasted like an old beaver. Cyber that pic is hilarious


----------



## nydigger (Oct 25, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Nancy, thanks for the info[]


----------



## Penn Digger (Oct 25, 2010)

Disturbing but funny.


 PD


----------



## nydigger (Oct 25, 2010)

I knew this would be a fun and informational thread []


----------



## glass man (Oct 25, 2010)

'LEAVE IT TO BEAVER! [I WOULDN'T! HE MESSED UP EVERY THING HE TOUCHED!] ONE EPISODE JUNE SAID "WARD ,YOU WERE A LITTLE ROUGH ON THE BEAVER LAST NIGHT!" AAAWWW POOR BEV... [8D][8D][8D] OH THIS IS ABOUT A BOTTLE I THINK? JERRY LATHERS USED BEAVER OIL I BET! JIMI


----------



## JUNKMAN1 (Oct 25, 2010)

I was going to post my red cock beer bottle but after reading these post no way.


----------



## nydigger (Oct 26, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  JUNKMAN1
> 
> I was going to post my* red cock* beer bottle but after reading these post no way.


 
 Guess thats what you get when drilling for beaver oil[]  sorry couldn't resist....


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 26, 2010)

> Guess thats what you get when drilling for beaver oil


 censored!


----------



## nydigger (Oct 26, 2010)

[sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## logueb (Oct 26, 2010)

That's a great bottle, and a great conversation piece, for sure.  Not sure of the value , but I like it.  I think that the beavers left it.  Sorry, I couldn't resist a toon on this one.  []  I know , I'm just wierd.  Enjoy.  Buster


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 26, 2010)

Buster....too funny![]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 26, 2010)

I wonder if it's word play. Beaver in Latin is Castor. Castor also comes from the Castor bean. Beaver oil may be Castor oil. Neither is very appealing to me.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 26, 2010)

http://www.billcasselman.com/cwod_archive/beaver_castor_two.htm


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey June! I need to see the Beaver tonight.


----------



## logueb (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks Joe.  Hey Rick, nice beaver oil bottle you have there.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Oct 31, 2010)

I have seen that oil used on beaches in the south of France.


----------



## Dabeel (Nov 2, 2010)

Man! I love it!

 You're not weird, you're funny!
 Good One!

 Thanks for the laugh,
 Doug


----------



## glass man (Nov 2, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Hey June! I need to see the Beaver tonight.


 

   [][8D][]  YOU NEVER CEASE TO MAKE ME LAUGH![] THE LINIMENT I HAD IS THE ONE WITH THE BEAVER ON IT AND IT WAS FOR ONLY THE OUTSIDE OF THE BODY...


----------

